# String muting help



## Aliceschains (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi I'm new here and fairly new to playing guitar, I hope this is the right place to post this. Anyway I've been having some difficulty when sometimes playing a chord or something, and one of my fingers will mute an open string or a string below that I'm supposed to play. Also does anyone have any tips for barring and partial barring? Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

For the muting strings, try to stay on the tips of your fingers. It helps if you put your thumb in the middle of the neck, and not wrap it around the top of the fretboard. Kinda forces you to do it.

As for barring, keep practicing till your hands get stronger.

don't worry, soon it'll be a piece of cake.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

Practice man, all this stuff comes in time. Learning guitar ain't easy, but once your on a roll, it's a blast.


----------

